# Epic Uber/Lyft vehicles (include picture)



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

Saw this by LAX Airport. Best Lyft vehicle I ever seen. Man driving it great guy.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Kind of gave me a flashback to the old Blaxploitation films...


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

Another note worthy part ... driver wearing long Fur style coat.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

This is the drive that matches that particular car...


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

😂😂😂😂


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

He ruined a perfectly nice Cadillac.


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

As a black man, I would be embarrassed about getting in that &#128514;


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Actually


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

2 door lyft car
never knew they accepted 2 door cars


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

Another unique one.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

DriveUrAzz said:


> Saw this by LAX Airport. Best Lyft vehicle I ever seen. Man driving it great guy.


I wouldn't get in.

That is a shuffle machine.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

CarpeNoctem said:


> Actually
> View attachment 402153


Hmmm... Not sure if Mr. Vince is the best guy to take financial advice from if he is actually doing Lyft, but to each their own, I guess... &#129318;‍♂


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hmmm... Not sure if Mr. Vince is the best guy to take financial advice from if he is actually doing Lyft, but to each their own, I guess... &#129318;‍♂


Oh man, look at the picture frame ring and the rub-on letter sign. You know he has to be successful!


----------



## DriveUrAzz (Jan 1, 2020)

*







*


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Two door. Otherwise, looks legit.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

UberLUX-DELUXE
Features high efficiency air cooling.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I like how he left the Toyota emblem visible. That way people can tell what car he has. Otherwise, it's largely unrecognizable from the front.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I like how he left the Toyota emblem visible. That way people can tell what car he has. Otherwise, it's largely unrecognizable from the front.
> 
> View attachment 409783


I think that's the same tape they use to fix half the furnishings at my favourite strip joint.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> I think that's the same tape they use to fix half the furnishings at my favourite strip joint. :smiles:


Gorilla tape FTW!


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I like how he left the Toyota emblem visible. That way people can tell what car he has. Otherwise, it's largely unrecognizable from the front.
> 
> View attachment 409783


I have to wonder who whould want to ride with this guy. Anytime there is damage to the front-end says they aren't watching!


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

*SPOILER ALERT!!*
Netflix series "Grace & Frankie" S6E11 -- Martin Sheen's character secretly drives Lyft at nights.
Funny scene you should see, he keeps talking and annoys the pax, until she asks for music instead, and he starts singing!








:roflmao::roflmao:


----------

